# Help!!



## GastroGal (Nov 10, 2017)

would anyone know the ICD 10 code for Transfusion-dependent anemia?


----------



## pamrom (Nov 10, 2017)

*Answer*

Other complications following infusion, transfusion and therapeutic injection, initial encounter. T80.89XA is a billable/specific ICD-10-CM code that can be used to indicate a diagnosis for reimbursement purposes.


----------



## thomas7331 (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm not sure I'd agree with the previous post - "transfusion dependent" does not signify that the anemia was a complication following transfusion but rather that the patient's condition requires transfusion (similarly, "insulin dependent diabetes" is not diabetes caused by insulin).  I would code just for anemia - the transfusion dependence status is a qualifier that I don't think would be captured in ICD-10.


----------



## GastroGal (Nov 14, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 14, 2017)

It may need a query as to try to determine what is causing the anemia (if known) that caused the need for transfusion as a treatment.


----------

